# Galveston Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishing the for the last week for me has been a little slow. We haven't had much tide movement in the mornings and the bites been slow because of it. Today it started to pick up and should continue to do so. Tide was coming in and the wind was lite out of the South. We had a good bite drifting over shell and working birds catching fish with both. Down South lures in a variety of colors are still what we are throwing. I'm attaching some pictures from trips over the last week.

Capt Chad ran the Dooley family this weekend using bait and had a great time. The 2 young anglers caught some nice fish.

I'm running a singles trip this Wed the 3rd and have 2 spots available. I also have Thurs open and a couple days next week. Give me a call and let's go catch some fish!!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 





Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------

